# Do we see troubles on a way to OLED world ?



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Why it's happened ?

Sony, Panasonic Call Off OLED TV Tie-Up
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304475004579279393834422588


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

That link requires a sub to the WSJ. 

Why not summarize the article?— a nice touch even when links work.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> TOKYO-Sony Corp. and Panasonic Corp. have decided to end a development venture that would produce technology to make big and ultrathin televisions, underscoring the challenges of bringing next-generation TVs to the mass market.
> People with knowledge of the matter said Wednesday the alliance in technology for organic light-emitting diode display, or OLED, panels for large-screen TVs is expected to end this month, a year and a half...


OK


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> That link requires a sub to the WSJ.
> 
> Why not summarize the article?- a nice touch even when links work.


The article in today's paper was a bit light on detail. Only speculation on why they are ending the joint venture.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Why it's happened ?


Because they collectively agreed that they couldn't make OLED durable and cheap enough.

http://www.engadget.com/2013/12/25/nikkei-sony-to-end-oled-tv-partnership/

The durability issue is one that I don't think most (including myself) had considered.

Modern TVs have to pick two of three characteristics to hit:

1. Price
2. Power consumption
3. Performance

Performance should include durability, I suppose.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sort of smoke and mirror ... what kind of DURABILITY a HDTV set must have ?! It's not a hammer


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

P Smith said:


> sort of smoke and mirror ... what kind of DURABILITY a HDTV set must have ?! It's not a hammer


Thanks, P -- that's the best hi-tech joke of the year!
Watch for a hi-tech hammer to show up at CES.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> sort of smoke and mirror ... what kind of DURABILITY a HDTV set must have ?! It's not a hammer


It would be nice if modern TVs lasted at least eight years without suffering some sort of identifiable malady. I'm guessing that the curves for low production cost and expectations for lasting without burn-in or discoloration just didn't meet.

OLED at the big-screen level is over (for now anyway) and knowing chip specs and performance data isn't going to change that fact.


----------

